# Are there PMQs at St. Jean?



## Ralph (17 Feb 2003)

Does anyone know if there are PMQ‘s at St. Jean? Obviously you couldn‘t get one during basic, but what about during second language training (for officers)? 
Thanks,
Ralph.


----------



## Recce41 (17 Feb 2003)

Yes there are PMQs, but you would not get one unless you are posted to the base. PMQs are not required on training. The only ones that get a PMQ on training are pers, on Trade courses 10 months or more. Some are Construction tech, LCIS tech,etc.


----------



## Zoomie (17 Feb 2003)

In fact, you are posted to CFLS St-Jean for the entire course.  Therefore you are eligible for PMQ housing.  Unfortunately, there are no PMQs at St-Jean (the mega-plex)  The only Q‘s are down at the old CMR Campus.  Best bet for those kind of questions is to contact the CFHA that owns those houses.  Another option for you to do is to rent an apartment.  A buddy of mine brought his wife out to St-Jean and they rented a furnished apartment 5 minutes walk away from the school.  This is always a better option. What‘s even better, is that since the military didn‘t move her out there, he still was able to collect separation expense.


----------



## Recce41 (17 Feb 2003)

I was course loaded for a French course a few yrs back. And in the course message, it stated restricted posting. As for your friend I keep that quiet, she was with him, so that is fraud. Pass that on to him. A Sgt I know got charged for the samething. He was restricted posted to Gagetown, moved his wife too, claimed seperated, now a Cpl Postie.


----------



## Ralph (17 Feb 2003)

Gotcha. Well, I won‘t hold out hope either way. But if I go infantry and end up at Gagetown for Phases II-IV, will I get a PMQ there? If the courses don‘t line up, you can be there for quite a while, from what I hear. And no RSM is as scary as wifey when I try to convince her that being apart for two yrs. plus is a good thing.
Cheers,
Ralph.


----------



## griffon (17 Feb 2003)

Not sure about Gagetown.
But to elaborate on St Jean...the Qs at the CMR weren`t being used when I was there.  All my friends ended up in St Hubert, which is about a half hour away.  They carpooled, but found it a large, costly pain in the butt.   I`m not sure on the cost of the Q`s, but most half decent appt`s in St Jean are around the 450-600 range.  You can certainly get them for less, but just be careful cause there`s alot of crappy areas.  I was attach posted to St Jean for a while and lived with my girlfriend near downtown in a really nice loft.  We paid 600, which was on the higher end, but it was worth it.  
Good Luck


----------



## Jungle (17 Feb 2003)

There are no PMQs in St-Jean, except for the few on the old CMR campus, and those are only distributed selectively to people on campus. Remember the old CMR is not DND anymore... The PMQs for permanent St-Jean staff are in St-Hubert, about 20-30 min drive. Recce41 is correct, all postings for courses in St-Jean are restricted now (Recce41, the technical school moved out of St-Jean a few years ago).
Ralph, it‘s not easy for anyone, but that‘s the way it is. Joining the military is a big commitment, both for yourself and your family.


----------



## Recce41 (17 Feb 2003)

Jungle
 Thanks, I forgot, but that goes for any base. If you move you family on a restricted posting. You cough up the cost and you are not intitled to seperation pay. And they do check. I was told there were Qs but that was a while back thanks again.


----------



## Zoomie (17 Feb 2003)

Funny thing is... The OR at the Language school told my buddy to keep collecting SE, they knew his wife was there... Heck she even took classes at the school!  Notwithstanding, the OR at CFLS was incompetent at best (when I was there).


----------



## Recce41 (17 Feb 2003)

I would have him check again, it would be bad to be stuck for a few 1000$. He should go to the Base pay office that does claims.


----------



## Zoomie (17 Feb 2003)

We‘re talking ancient history here Recce41...  He‘s off elsewhere, and I‘m 3000kms west of that location and still a 2Lt!!  ( Yes ! I am bitter   )


----------



## Illucigen (19 Feb 2003)

SLT Officers (second language training) are provided with "Suites" at the Mega at ASU St-Jean. As far as I know, they are required to remain in them. RMC Cadets doing SLT, and some others also stay in the old CMR dorm rooms and take courses at Campus Fort St Jean. (Summer only)


----------



## Zoomie (19 Feb 2003)

LOL, Suites.. Never heard of them being called that.  If you call 16 square feet a suite then I hate to see what they have you guys staying at in Fort St-Jean!


----------



## griffon (19 Feb 2003)

No, SLT students are not required to stay in the Mega....and if you want to maintain your sanity.....
Even the rooms they call `suites` in the Mega (orange sector above the o`s mess) aren`t much bigger than the blue sector.   
And Zoomie, I can sympathize with your plight!!!!  2Lt/OJT forever!!!!


----------

